# What is your favourite word?



## ginny (Feb 20, 2012)

Is there a word that makes you tingle or grin? In short, have you a word that you love to hear or read? If so post here and tell me what it is and why you like it so much!


----------



## Jeko (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't help using the word 'juxtapose' when talking about things.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2012)

_cumberbund(cummerbund)- _Junior is going to a "ball" and I keep asking if he's going to have to wear one.  He's not sure what "it" is. He askes if it's like a girdle ( 'nother _great_ word) Haha. I explained, and he asked if it was like that thing that _Tom _of "Tom and Gerry"(cartoon) wears, sometimes. It's like the bib-front of a dress shirt, and it keeps rolling up and smacking Tom in the face. Cumberbund just strikes me as an awful word, that no one should be forced to use.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 20, 2012)

Palimpsest - But we've played this game before...


----------



## felix (Feb 20, 2012)

Cake. 

I don't know why.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 20, 2012)

Curmudgeon. 

There are others of course, but to post them here would break WF's Rules.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodbye -- I love when other people say that to me.




Hawke said:


> Curmudgeon.



See statement above.

:grumpy:


----------



## DyingAtheist (Feb 20, 2012)

Aforementioned.

Not sure why, but I have to cram it into any essay I ever write.


----------



## Gardening Girl (Feb 20, 2012)

felix said:


> Cake. QUOTE]
> Would that be _chocolate_ cake?? :sunny:
> 
> It may seem a bit lame but I love the word *serendipity.  Serendipitous *is even better.  *Serendipitously *too.  Love the word as it makes me feel is good and smiley inside.  I like what is stands for.  (I like the film too).


----------



## ginny (Feb 20, 2012)

felix said:


> Cake.
> 
> I don't know why.



makes you hungry just saying it!


----------



## ginny (Feb 20, 2012)

Gardening Girl said:


> felix said:
> 
> 
> > Cake. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Feb 20, 2012)

Disavow. Dunno why but i love that word.


----------



## Jon M (Feb 20, 2012)

push


----------



## heartmama (Feb 20, 2012)

Sassafras 
It's just fun to say.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 20, 2012)

Heroin.  Or heroine, if you prefer.

For reasons unknown, I just love the way it sounds, and the way the muscles of your mouth move when you say it.


----------



## squidtender (Feb 20, 2012)

crunchy.

It feels good to say:smug:


----------



## Tsaeb XIII (Feb 21, 2012)

I personally love "penultimate", but "colloquial" is up there as well.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Feb 21, 2012)

Albeit; it just sounds so sweet.  Especially when read aloud.


----------



## Jon M (Feb 21, 2012)

peach


----------



## ginny (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm loving "scaramouche" today.:encouragement:


----------



## QDOS (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi,  *[FONT=&Verdana]
Mentalintellgentisaspontaneousdribbltism [/FONT]*(yes 40 letters) – The actions of a person who has such a mind full of information they are unable to stop themselves from making replies, which to others seem without rhyme or reason. 

*Portmanteau[/FONT]*[FONT=&Verdana] - a word formed by combining sounds and meanings from two or more words.  
  It gives me a *headache *just thinking about it. 

*QDOS *:very_drunk:


----------



## Rusty Nail (Feb 21, 2012)

ginny said:


> I'm loving "scaramouche" today.:encouragement:



Scaramouche - one of my favourite old movies.

I like the sound of *loquacious*.


----------



## ginny (Feb 22, 2012)

Rusty Nail said:


> Scaramouche - one of my favourite old movies.
> 
> I like the sound of *loquacious*.


 I'd love to say I've seen it.... but I love old movies, what's the story line?


----------



## Rustgold (Feb 22, 2012)

QDOS said:


> *Mentalintellgentisaspontaneousdribbltism [/FONT]*[FONT=&Verdana](yes 40 letters)



Shouldn't it be Mentalintelligentisaspontaneousdribbltism for 41 letters?  (Although I'm not sure what dribbitism is - dribble?? [or whether combining a phrase into one word counts])

I've never had a favourite word, just some I like more than others.  Yeah yeah, I know that sounds Dutch.


Vendetta is a word which sounds & looks better than its meaning.  I've also always seemed to like town names starting with War (Warrick, Warsaw, Warragul etc); also Fern-, although the word itself is blah.  Crystal Palace is cool, but crystal on it's own is another blah word.


Tsaeb's suggested "penultimate" and "colloquial" are two nice looking words.


----------



## squidtender (Feb 22, 2012)

On the flip side, two words I hate: 
Topaz
Embossed
Both are like fingernails on the chalkboard in my brain.


----------



## Jon M (Feb 22, 2012)

pure


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 22, 2012)

Titillate; Heliosphere; Quasar; Plush; Velvet, etc.


----------



## DyingAtheist (Feb 23, 2012)

squidtender said:


> On the flip side, two words I hate:
> Topaz
> Embossed
> Both are like fingernails on the chalkboard in my brain.



Though I may not share your hatred for Topaz, I have to agree with Embossed. 
Horrible word.


----------



## Anahata (Mar 2, 2012)

Quiver and voracious

I like them for some reason.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 2, 2012)

Fissiparous


----------



## felix (Mar 2, 2012)

Arse. (English pronounciation)

My favourite curse.


----------



## helium (Mar 4, 2012)

Pickle


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 5, 2012)

Absurd.

Oh, and Aforementioned.


----------



## dreamer444 (Mar 8, 2012)

myriad or plethora


----------

